# The Thundering 8th



## Popcorn Pictures (Apr 12, 2009)

*Terrific site!*

We would like to let all fellow aviation enthusists know that the brand new WWII air combat feature film, "The Thundering 8th" has just been released on a Special 2 DVD disc set. It is available only through Amazon.com or at Popcorn Pictures 

Once again, great site! 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 12, 2009)

Somebody turn the IFF on, please.


----------

